# G5 Powermac start up but no video signal to monitor



## lilbandit (May 8, 2006)

Wondering if anyone can help out. Machine belongs to an uncle who wanted a new computer for video editing. Long story short he hasn't bothered to turn it on in a year!! Rang me last night complaining that it wouldn't work. He turned it on last week for first time in 12 months, it worked fine but wouldn't work the following night. There is no video signal reaching the monitor. I've tried three different ones. When powered up it doesn't chime and after a couple of minutes the fans are running at full speed making a lot of noise. I have no idea what the problem is and can't even see error messages because of the lack of video to the monitor. I changed the video card, no joy. Switched the little battery on the motherboard no joy either. Tried booting with an install disk and holding down c key but no response. There's nothing installed except Final Cut Express and there isn't any exotic hardware attached beyond a dv converter. I tried all of above with nothing except monitor, keyboard and mouse attached. If nobody can help I'm just going to tell him to ring Apple. I have no interest in explaining to them that I have such a fantastic machine that I never turned on! The Specs are as follows:
DP 1.8 G5
1GB ram
10.3.5

Any help greatly appreciated!!


----------



## bobw (May 8, 2006)

Most likely the backup (clock) battery is dead.

Leave it powered for 24 hours. If it doesn't start, try changing the battery.
The battery is on the logic board.


----------



## lilbandit (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Bob, will try that. Is it enough to just plug it in? If powered up both fans run at top speed. Is the battery a small pink one about half the length of a regular battery or is it basically a watch battery? I already tried switching the small pink battery with one from my own powermac (same model just a 2.0 Ghz).
Thanks.


----------



## bobw (May 8, 2006)

Maybe disconnect the fans and leave it powered over night.

http://www.info.apple.com/usen/cip/pdf/g5/battery_b.pdf

Also try resetting the SMUorPMU
Depending on the year is was built.


----------

